# Millage Tax



## Jcorb742 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi All!
I am very new to UBER and wanted to find out what actual miles I can deduct on my taxes.
I use my "personal car" to drive for UBER. I also use the same car to get back and forth to my regular full time job. Also, use it for personal use.
I understand that I can not deduct car payments, gas, insurance, etc. I am told that I can deduct my UBER millage.

My question is what is considered deductible millage?
I would hope that I can claim all millage from the time I leave my driveway, to the time I return.
My CPA is telling me I can only deduct the actual millage while on a "trip" with a passenger.
Even the time driving between trips is no deductable.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

You can deduct more than just the on-trip miles. Generally, you can deduct the miles from when you left your house to when you come back. Maybe your CPA is not familiar with rideshare tax laws? Check out my thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-questions-answers-and-services-for-members-of-up.47522/ for some more info!


----------

